# DC fishing license



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Need some help here asap. Leaving for Leesylvania Marina Wed. morning and need a license. Don't even mention on-line. Need the closest bait/tackle/wallyworld place to get one. Sorry for the rush. Thought I would get one on-line, but daum nigh shot the pute over my ignorance. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Walmart Man goto Walmart


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

You actually can get one online! I did it earlier this year, unless you already tried this and for some reason they don't allow it anymore.


To purchase your 2010 DC Fishing License on line, click the link below:

https://enode.dc.gov/epermit/Page/Entry/Login.aspx

Click "Create New Account"



Fill in the information to create your account. Your password will be
e-mailed to your inbox.

Once you are logged in, click "Create New Application"



Select "2010 DC Sportfishing License" at the top of the list.

Since you registered, your information will already be filled in. 



Add your Drivers License # and Date of Birth and follow the prompts.

Pay with your credit card, print out your license, GO FISH!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks.*

The one in Woodbridge seems the closest. I called and couldn't half understand what she was saying, but think she said they sold them. Will check there first unless I find a bait/tackle shop closer that sells them. That's from Leesylvania Marina.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

wall mart does not sail dc ..wher r u fishing?u mite not need dc...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> I called and couldn't half understand what she was saying, QUOTE]
> 
> Does this supprise anyone that knows WD?....
> Just messin' with ya buddy.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Good one*

Charlie. I owe you one. And the truth do hurt. Again, had that one coming.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Ck,*

should be way south of where it's needed, but won't take a chance.


----------

